# C/C++ IDE for windows 7 starter.



## digit.sh (May 11, 2012)

Friends,
please suggest a C/C++ IDE for windows 7 starter edition. Its for my cousin who is in class 10 and wants to learn C. I suggested him vi/gcc but he refuses to install linux.
VC++ would be too heavy for his netbook, so suggest other IDEs. The lighter, the better. Automatic code completion is _not_ a must.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 11, 2012)

Try Code::Blocks.
Its good, light on system and most user friendly.


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

+1 to Code::blocks which now is a 2nd name for "IDE" for C, C++ or Java.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 12, 2012)

djgpp


----------



## digit.sh (May 12, 2012)

thank you Utkarsh and all,
 just checked out code::blocks, its perfect for him.


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2012)

since he is a starter, he doesn't need any advanced features an IDE offers p). It is better for him to learn the command line way. since he isn't installing linux, install cygwin and start.


----------



## RahulB (May 16, 2012)

How about Bloodshed Dev C++


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 16, 2012)

^ It's quite good for starters/beginners,but "code::blocks" is much better.
He can even try codelite.


----------



## gforz (May 16, 2012)

+1 Bloodshed Dev C++ ,good for beginners.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 17, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ It's quite good for starters/beginners,but "code::blocks" is much better.
> He can even try codelite.



code::blocks better and bloodshed for starters. really? bloodshed is the best thing that cud ever happen to a computer programmer born in and after 1985.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 17, 2012)

1. Seriously? Is reading stickies that hard? Closing.
2. In any case Codeblocks will do.
3. Anyone who is recommending Bloodshed Dev C++ has been sleeping since 2005. It hasn't had a release since then. Whether you're born in 1985 or 2012.


----------

